# Duck breast



## K Kruger (May 8, 2006)

I'm in my usual process of collecting duck fat for cooking and  duck legs quarters for confit in the fat. This requires buying whole duck and cutting them up as the ones I raise aren't fattened. I freeze trimmings for rendering, the leq quarters for confit (when I have enough) and stock the carcasses. 

Last night's dinner was b/s duck breast rubbed with a paste of cilantro, scallion, garlic, o.j., salt, green pepper, ginger, clove  and cardamom grilled to med-rare over Wicked Good Comp.

I browned the neck and rib/breast bones, added some homemade chicken stock to cover and a dried ripe serrano from the garden and made stock then cooked brown basmati rice in the stock and added sauteed chopped artisanal andouille.

Here's dinner:

Paste-rubbed grilled breast of duck with andouille brown rice topped with toasted chopped chile-lime cashews and parsley; with mango-orange-green peppercorn coulis.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

Nice!  I'd a little more coulis, but I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

ePhotoHut's back up!  #-o  I thought I killed it... 8-[

Looks good Kevin!


----------



## K Kruger (May 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nice!  I'd a little more coulis, but I wouldn't complain.


Ditto and thanks. I had more coulis on the side. I ended up eating the rest of it with a spoon (I was going to freeze it but didn't get that far).  For plating I just used a bit. I was going to stick a fresh bay leaf and a tiny ripe serrano on the rice for garnish but didn't get to it.


----------



## Green Hornet (May 8, 2006)

WOW  
That's not food............that is ART! Well done =D>


----------



## K Kruger (May 8, 2006)

Thanks guys.

cr--

The ducks I raise are very lean like wild ducks so I use them similarly. I skin them at slaughter (instead of plucking because plucking ducks is a major PITA imo), then smoke them, then use the meat in gumbo or fricassee. 

I get a lot of fat from rendering domestics and you're right--great for fries, oven-roasted wedges, and killer for rosti or potato pancakes. Since I make confit _sous vide_ I can use a lot less fat for the cooking process which gives me more for other uses--a real boon. Something you might want to look into.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 9, 2006)

Looks awesome Kevin ! I love duck. The wife doesn't...so ALL for ME ! LOL
Way to go.
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------

